# indian head 1883 whiskey



## blizzardwolf (Jun 26, 2011)

i found this pontil bottle and its such a dark purple it looks black even in direct sunlight.
 it looks poorly blown for a glass bottle. ill post pics soon as i get batteries for my camera
 in the mean time what are your thoughts
 it says indian head 1883 whiskey


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm gonna say irradiated to that color....here it is in it's natural clear and yes it is very crudely blown....Jim

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ANTIQUE-CLEAR-FLASK-1883-INDIAN-HEAD-PONTIL-5-1-2-/230636567384?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b302bb58


----------



## blizzardwolf (Jun 26, 2011)

i added a few pics with the last dieing breath of my camera so sorry for the bad quality. i couldn't get a shot of the embroidery cause of color. http://s1121.photobucket.com/albums/l512/blizzardwolf420/ 
 i wounder if it could be worth anything i still haven't found one like it. only one that looks similar is the post above this


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2011)

I guess we'll have to wait to see better pic's....look forward to it, try taking them with a lamp or sunlight behind it..... still have to figure irradiated since there's not many Purple Whiskeys out there....Jim


----------



## blizzardwolf (Jun 26, 2011)

no i mean its soo darkly colord i can look directly at the sun thru it and almost not beable to see the sun. ill need to get a strong LED light to brig out the purple


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 26, 2011)

Whatever it is it's brand spanking new... Not an old bottle


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2011)

I was gonna say the same thing Tigue looking at the bottom of the clear one, but I figure I'll wait until I see it's purple cousin...[8D]


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2011)

Would be more believable if it was 1833..


----------



## blizzardwolf (Jun 26, 2011)

either way it was a doller so nothing really lost. it was at a garage sale along with a redish one that looked similar. ive been reading up on irritated glass but none seem to be this dark and not natural. seeming black isnt that appealing to people. i did find a small bit of info saying the compony used a larg amount of magnes in there sand mixture to make the glass clear. this is still all very new to me soo let the comments fly theses bottles/jars get more interesting evry time i find one 
 p.s my uncle is the one who picked it from the sale both bottles were 1$ a peice.
 pss the base of the top of it apears to be twisted


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2011)

Can't go wrong for a $1 and you will learn more and more with each bottle, we have all been there..[]Jim


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2011)

That's for sure every time my magnes get purple when their irritated.. but for a dollar, you can't go wrong..


----------



## blizzardwolf (Jun 26, 2011)

theres 4 dots on the neck where it looks like they tried to remove it from the pontil while it was still hot. and twisted the top on accident


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2011)

That musta hurt like heck! Can you see any partial finger prints in the dots? They probably burned off didn't they..


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> That musta hurt like heck! Can you see any partial finger prints in the dots? They probably burned off didn't they..


 A wise man once posted to me "this person is reaching out to us for some interaction.."....LOL


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2011)

He's offline now.. []


----------



## epackage (Jun 26, 2011)

by offline do you mean on Weiss Beer number 6 ??


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2011)

I have no idea what he's doing now.. ..oh, you thought I meant the wise man is offline.. no, he's still right here being wise..


----------



## blizzardwolf (Jun 26, 2011)

it looks like marks from an object not a hand there about the size of a pin it also looks like it slid out of place. the top looks like a cut mark and kind of blobed on there. at were it deformed at the top is the twist
  ps srry for the absence out hunting


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 26, 2011)

Did you kill anything?
 The bottle you got is definitely not machine-made, it was done in somewhat traditional ways like how they used to make the antique ones, but it happened more recently, like in the last 50 years I would guess.. if it's an attempt to copy an original antique mold, it would be called a reproduction, or repro.. if it is a modern original, it's called a fantasy bottle.


----------



## blizzardwolf (Jun 26, 2011)

differnt kind of hunting i pretty much hunt everything except animals lol
 not sure as to what it could be it may be repro as the glass seems nothing like the jars i have its almost to smooth cept for the little mess up. theres also some sort of design on the back but its really hard to make out. its just a dotted outline of something
 ps i think its an indian holding a bow or something


----------



## blizzardwolf (Jun 26, 2011)

lol it almost looks as if its maid out of obsidian


----------



## blizzardwolf (Jun 26, 2011)

well im taking a break from research. ive hit a wall now as to more info. the clear bottle is almost  identicle  just some slight differences  because of the mess ups. there is more embrodery but its all so faint that its near impossible to make out. acording to the man my uncle got em from it was in an old wheel barrel  with other bottles he had from his grandfather or father or something. they had to sell there stuff since they are goin to a home. as of now all i can do is ask the people and do a little research


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 27, 2011)

[] I think this is a fantasy bottle made in the 1970's to comemmorate something. I do not believe that it is antique at all. But still worth a dollar, the one on flea-bay sold well, you would make a profit at least.....[]


----------



## blizzardwolf (Jun 27, 2011)

yea i just wish i could find more on the company who maid it in the first place weather it be 1970 or 1883. either way it looks like alot of effort went in to it. ill post again when i have more pictures that detail it in every way i can. if i could find more bottles that look like that clear one i could atleast compare it to the real thing


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jun 27, 2011)

> I think this is a fantasy bottle made in the 1970's to comemmorate something. I do not believe that it is antique at all. But still worth a dollar, the one on flea-bay sold well, you would make a profit at least....


Fantasy is a good term, there was no original. The very dark purple is called black amethyst and is a collectible for that alone. It's cool even though it is newer.


----------



## blade (Jun 27, 2011)

I would say mexican made by the way it shakes in the pictures. [8D]


----------



## tigue710 (Jun 27, 2011)

It looks very similar, the glass thickness, texture and embossing, to modern hand blown patron bottles... I wouldn't be surprised if you could buy one in a high liquer store with whiskey in it...


----------

